# Guatemalan couple squating Europe :)



## nnynor (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello everyone!

This is Mynor

Maria and i are a very friendly guatemalan couple starting to travel around the world.
In Guatemala we owned a very small organic products store.
We are a very open minded couple.

We are starting to travel Europe, the first two countries are france and spain, so we are wondering if anyone can host us. We would like to share travel experience. 

Greetings


----------



## landpirate (Dec 21, 2016)

Welcome to STP!

You might do well to also post in the crust surfing section of the forum. It's where People post about offering/needing places to stay. 
https://squattheplanet.com/crust-surfing/


----------



## nnynor (Dec 21, 2016)

landpirate said:


> Welcome to STP!
> 
> You might do well to also post in the crust surfing section of the forum. It's where People post about offering/needing places to stay.
> https://squattheplanet.com/crust-surfing/


 
Thank you!  https://squattheplanet.com/threads/guatemalan-couple-squating-europe.29917/


----------



## todd (Dec 28, 2016)

welcome and good luck!


----------



## rusty (Dec 28, 2016)

if you go to barcelona hit up the cso's/okupas i'll send you a link that lists addresses.


----------



## nnynor (Jan 7, 2017)

todd said:


> welcome and good luck!


 thank you


----------



## nnynor (Jan 7, 2017)

rusty said:


> if you go to barcelona hit up the cso's/okupas i'll send you a link that lists addresses.


 OK it would b great to have the list ... Thanks a lot


----------

